
Floating-point calculations in ancient Mesopotamia [pdf] - my_first_acct
http://cdli.ucla.edu/pubs/cdlp/cdlp0005_20160501.pdf
======
externalreality
Why do we find it fascinating when open minded researchers show us what we all
know to be true anyway, that is, our view of history (and the literature their
in) are horribly skewed by extreme ethnocentrism. Yes, the first mathematics
comes from the same place the fist civilizations come from which is the first
place people found that could support grand scale civilization -- old
Mesopotamia, the Nile, and so on. Ideas, like people, spread from there on out
to the rest of the world. Fringe science instead like to divide and talk about
how advances in science can be linked to (get this) mixing with and extinct
sub-human species which has never been conclusively proven to even use tools
more sophisticated than what can be picked up off the ground.

Most articles like this have a big ol' elephant in the room that only the
bravest dare to approach.

